# TSF Steam Group Available



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I have created a steam group for the gaming community of TSF.
This is so people can play with others and get to know everyone a little better. 
If you own steam then all you need to do is click this link.
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/tsfgamingcommunity
or you can search in steam community for "(TSF) Gaming Community".

See you there.....


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea.

I'm in!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm in too!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

yay 3 members.. Its a start..


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

now 4 .


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i joined the other day after reading this thread.:grin:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Whooo 5 members. =)


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll get on it as soon as I have something decent that can be played on Steam.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Now up to 9 members.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yay its growing:4-clap:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

we shall be a force to be reckoned with............. maybe in a couple years


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just waiting on my cheap and legit Prince of Persia downloads. The new one would be a waste of money, because I don't have a Shader Model 3 card . I hate my computer.


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2008)

Joined the team as Mnemnoch, I'm not a regular poster, current count 3 heh.

But I'm an avid gamer and do read every day


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

nice more members for zombie killing and other stuff!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Mcninjaguy said:


> nice more members for zombie killing and other stuff!


yup we done had a round of zombie killing.:wave:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd like to do more zombeh killin right now but I'm on my gf's laptop and it only has a x1200 integrated graphics card


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

oh noooose integrated crapics:grin: i bet that feels slow next to the rig in your my system dropdown.we got the same video card by the way.the gtx260 rocks!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

this should be a sticky 

EDIT: You should make a xfire clan too for TSF =D


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Twelve people and growing.


----------



## Ixaon (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok educate me on this. I think Portals is a steam game is it not? I play that. I'm very new to TSF and looking to get more "integrated" in the community.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, Portal is a Steam game. If you can find it in the Store, you can play it with Steam.


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

I would join but my university blocks Steam!:upset:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I would like to develop multi-player maps and the like for games that don't currently have them, and would be interesting to play in multi-player. I have been thinking that Prince of Persia and Psychonauts would be sweet, but the option isn't (currently) available (even though the games are on Steam).

I'm registering my Psychonauts all the same, since I took the trouble to dig it out of my black hole (closet).


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Im currently designing a Team Fortress 2 map called cp_HelmetCo (name WIP) 3 cap points in a secret blue base where they make the engineers hats. "For comfort and Utility"


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

ACK we do not want comfort! that is very...... troublesome for MOTHER RUSSIA (red team is mother russia they both have the same abilities but they were never hugged as a child)


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm in this weekend just as soon as I'm off work in the morning or perhaps even Sunday. Left 4 Dead Here I come.

Jones


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope I will be able to join you guys by next Friday [right not I am studying so can't play too much]
Usually I play only WOW but a friend of mine had told me that this Steam stuff is awesome, just need to read about it a little bit and I will join =)


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

yay its a sticky 
now all we need is an xfire clan !!!


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Count me in Fellas


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmm seem to have stopped at 12 members. We need more!!!!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

I will I will but I can not right now :S
Need to study...


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I may join... but I'm rarely on Steam these days, you know... playing non-Steam games lol


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I play Plenty of non-Steam games on Steam. Steam also tracks the time you play them too, it just doesn't show which games they were yet.
It's a good way to get to know people too. I've had plenty of conversations with a few members of the games team.

Edit: Just noticed your Unreal avatar. Do you have UT3? If so, they just made it so you can register it with steam to use Steam's servers and automatic updates. I'd love to have a game sometime.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, maybe I should do more of that social stuff.

I don't have UT3 yet. If I buy it, it will be through Steam. I am still working on Unreal (single player). I haven't had the energy to play it in quite some time. I played last Saturday, the 7th just to give you an idea. Maybe tonight I can make another big dent in it.


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

I've joined eventually, despite my stupid university!!


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Right now I'm looking at picking up a decent pair of headphones with a boom Mic so I can participate in the co-op play. Any suggestions? I was thinking some Sennheisers (Spelling?). I have heard they are pretty sweet for gaming.

Jones


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm leaning towards purchasing a better set of headphones when I get my first paycheque. That's right, ladies and gentlemen, I got a new job, which is something of a miracle with my lack of experience and this floundering economy. I make $20+ per hour sitting in front of a computer and looking at pretty colours. Actually, it's a litte more involved than that, but I wouldn't want to bore you with details.

I think I'll get another game now, and finally get around to installing Daemonica again (haven't since the syscrash b/c I've been busy).


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Eh Richmond BC....Nice. I'm a Toronto Guy Myself...working at the School Board down here and making a ton of cash bossing students around in the schools. Our Economy isn't what it used to be but I hate to say at least we don't require a bailout the size of the GDP of most countries around the world. U still didn't recommend any decent headphones....what's up with that...???

Jones


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm eyeballing a SkullCandy set, not too expensive but good quality. If I make my bonus target this month (+$1000) I'll get a set of Bose headphones. At this rate, I'll have enough for three years of school by the end of this semester.

If you're looking for a headset, I think Logitech makes a good one. You could always hack one together yourself.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Beh, SkullCandy and Sennheiser?! Creative makes some good sounding gaming headsets with built-in mics.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah that's what I want for now. Something I can play co-op play with and will be effective for receiving really good audio feedback when playing so I can actually hear people instead of having to say "What.....what...all the time. I think I'll check out Future shop this week...then usually have pretty good stuff there and sales all the time. Thanks. I know that there's the premium music store in Toronto for the entire country pretty much called Bay Bloor Radio. They actually have headphones for...get this....$1000.00 if you can believe it. They have Grado's from NY and all the fmaous brands.

Here we go down below.


http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10109976&catid=


http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10090908&catid=#

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10049849&catid=#

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10107881&catid=

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10110161&catid=


http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10111936&catid=

I think I may got for the 5.1 surround set of perhaps the $99 Sennheisers


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Okay guys, let's keep to the topic. If you want to discuss headphones, make a new thread. :smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I killed some zombies today in L4D. I'm addicted. I've played with pharoah a lot but not with too many other people.

I've been adding a lot of my games to steam and its well worth it since I can join in another game I have that someone else is playing


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I've noticed an interesting trend in games lately. It seems a lot of new AAA titles are using Steam to activate, even retail copies. For example:
Unreal Tournament 3 (Just recently added to Steam)
Dawn of War 2
Empire: Total War
I'm sure there's other but I can't think of them.

It's good to see developers using a decent form of copy protection that does more to help its' customers than hinder them *cough* securom *cough*. Go Steamworks!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Tiber Septim said:


> I've noticed an interesting trend in games lately. It seems a lot of new AAA titles are using Steam to activate, even retail copies. For example:
> Unreal Tournament 3 (Just recently added to Steam)
> Dawn of War 2
> Empire: Total War
> ...


yeah i got to agree with that myself.my copy of mass effect is currently worthless because that securom crap.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I was an rational hater of Steam before

just because I am still worried about steam suddenly going out of business and I wouldn't be able to play my games. 

Now I even add my non steam games to the list so that I know when friends are playing certain games

and not having securom or starforce but still having a decent protection system is a win for me. ALso Steam is picking up momentum of the amount of people buying games off of it, Not only for the built in community for steam but the ability to not have install games but just re-download them. Only thing is you kinda need a dedicated DSL or Cable ISP and not some dial up. 

I'm not sure about Australia and rural internet but I know here in Canada some towns are vewry far apart and the rural areas have yet to get high speed internet.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i can say most small towns in the usa have good net.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea I think all towns in Canada hae good net but I was referring to rural as more like outskirts and scattered communities


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> I was an rational hater of Steam before
> 
> just because I am still worried about steam suddenly going out of business and I wouldn't be able to play my games.


Steam have said that games will be patched to run without it if they go out of business. Can't seem to find the post about it now though.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

pharoah said:


> yeah i got to agree with that myself.my copy of mass effect is currently worthless because that securom crap.


Steam is not very secure.



Origin said:


> Steam have said that games will be patched to run without it if they go out of business. Can't seem to find the post about it now though.


If VALVE goes out of business, I bet another large game company *COUGH* EA would 'acquire' them and merge. I can't foresee any reason to worry.

I bet the Steam content servers are expensive to run. If they closed up shop, no one could download their previously purchased games.

They could implement a peer to peer game content protocol in Steam for distribution between customers of game content and keep an authentication/account server online... Even that would cost them a bit.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

af3 said:


> Steam is not very secure.


Steam isn't the issue. Its probably by far the best way to buy games online and run the games without a hitch. However recently Steapowered was forced to use "Game title" protection like SecuRom by the Authors of the game. To limit the possibility of someone cracking their game. But this has proven pointless and has hindered many legitimate customers to actually run the game.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SecuROM
I see what you mean.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

stupid securom

punish the end user and spore was still pirated a couple million times


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Laserlock looks modest. I'm reading up on various optical copy protection schemes lol.

EDIT: Anyway, I will join the group as soon as I install Steam again. I will be playing Unreal until I beat it, then I will move on to Unreal 2. :grin:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Gabe Newell made some interesting points in the latest DICE keynote speech.
He said people aren't pirating because they are cheapskates (though undoubtedly some are), they're pirating because it's a better service.
One example was:


> TV shows not available in certain parts of the world. Pirates have TV shows up on the Web minutes after they have aired.


Steam isn't trying to stop pirates, it's trying to catch up with them. By using features such as portability of content and files, anti-cheating, auto-updating & version control, new games, old games, indie games, 24/7 availability, and community tools, Steam is trying to improve customer relationships and provide something that the pirates can't compete with.

Also, some interesting figures:


> Last weekend, Valve decided to do an experiment with Left 4 Dead. Last weekend's sale resulted in a 3000% increase over relatively flat numbers. It sold more last weekend than when it launched the game. WOW. That is unheard of in this industry. Valve beat its launch sales. Also, it snagged a 1600% increase in new customers to Steam over the baseline.





> During the Holiday sales:
> 
> * 10% sale = 35% increase in sales (real dollars, not units shipped)
> * 25% sale = 245% increase in sales
> ...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

interesting stats to say the least.

Steam has me hooked, I can say that without a doubt.

quantity over high costs eh. makes sense and thats smart business.

Securom is in the business to not care what people just to make some CEO's happy and they don't even play the games. Probably too busy being on a boat or lounging in caviar .......lol


----------



## eaglehound (Dec 4, 2008)

I joined , shame only steam game i play atm is left4dead. I bought dow2 but need to get a better graphics card (bought, just needs to b delivered). Hey how do you decrease OS paged pool memory coz it keeps on crashing...


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

I just joined last night. I'm still getting used to understanding how all the Steam stuff works right now. I'm pretty new to it all. But perhaps I will see some of you blasting zombies in Left 4 Dead!


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

I have joined, my name on Steam is the_d_boy

I play CS: S on there. although haven't in a long while really.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to the group.

I haven't been on in about 2 weeks.
Been too busy myself, plus I'm waiting for Valve to release the L4D SDK so I can start mapping.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks. 

I'm still unsure whether to get L4D via steam or get it for my 360


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been on too much, I've been busy preparing for the final crunch. I've also recently started with (NERD ALERT) Magic Online and that has taken up a lot of time to set up.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

hey dm01 I got some Magic the gathering cards never tried playing online though......

oh yes to the point I go HAWX and if people want to play with me I'm using the same alias.
I love the F22 Raptor what an awesome plane to fly


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool, which set? I have cards from Dissension (Ravnica), Coldsnap (Ice Age), and Shadowmoor (Shadowmoor), and a set of Morningtide (Llorwen) on-line.

I'll get some Prince of Persia in tonight after I finish my Computer Science project.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you refering to online cards? I only have real cards. I have a pretty nice deck but it needs impovemnt and its at my friends house

I do red and green I think, I haven't touched the cards since last September I think


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Me too, Red/Green is one of the most powerful combinations. I've messed around with Red/Black and Black/Blue, but what I really want to try someday is a Red/Blue/Black deck. Red and Blue are inherent enemies so I think that would be interesting.

*watches Nerd Quotient of this thread rise dramatically*

Sorry for going off on a tangent there. I'm continuing the ray into Offline.

{The five-or-more-dimensional Geometry course is starting to get to me.}


----------



## Zapper216 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm in too /o/

so Just Call Me Zaz



EDIT: I just finished reading the whole thread. dont you guys play anything besides L4D? I cant run it well enough to play well. stupid integrated laptop card. How bout some Sven co-op?


----------



## txaussie (May 13, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to TSF but I do play L4D, so I was excited to see so many people playing on Steam. Anyone on L4D, my handle is the same as here, txaussie.

So what all Steam Group games is everyone playing? As I mentioned before, I've got L4D (like pretty much everyone else), there any others out there anyone is playing? Zapper, saw you mentioned Sven, how do you like it?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

no xfire group yet...?if you don't know what xfire is... http://www.xfire.com/ its basically a MSN/AIM/Yahoo Messanger for games, you can talk to people while ingame with friends,it has a free video recorder you can take screenshots use it for voice chat and it records your game hours and what games you play.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I've just bought TF2 currently downloading it now.

So I'll hopefully see a few of you on that!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Man I haven't been on steam in forever.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Get on it! frag people


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

My 6 year old computer that could run cod4 and stuff of that nature died recently , I am getting a new computer soon but my current one(dads computer) Cannot run source well.Very choppy and laggy.


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

ahh unlucky!
this thing i'm on is about 6 years old so i hope it doesn't die soon


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, I had 2 gb ram but one stick broke so it was just 1 gb. After that we ran to microcenter but when we come back we turn the computer to save some files just in case then once after saving the last file computer crashed, after 6 years the motherboard died ....pretty good computer though, 6 years old and it was running cod4 and stuff.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gonna be getting a set of Creative Fatality Gaming Headphones for my birthday on the 13th of June so I can finally join the steam group for some co-op play. I can't wait it should be great.

Jones


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Derek, your B-day is on the same day as mine June 13th!

happy pre 8 day away B-day!


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Pretty Sweet. Got any opinions on those Gaming Headphones By the Way? I can't wait to get them. How old are you? Pretty cool to not only be born on the same day but the same year is even cooler.

Jones


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm 22 going to be 23.

I don't really know much about gaming headphones.

I would go by the brand names like and check out customer reviews.

Maybe this one is nice (I'm just going by reviews here)

Creative FATAL1TY 3.5mm gold-plated Circumaural Gaming Headset 
$50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826158051


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Holy Crap. Well Ok then maybe not the same age then. I have 14 years on you (Born 1972, year of the Summt Series). Oh well June 13 Rocks anyway. I have been checking on reviews of headphones for the longest time and My Mother is getting them for me as a Birthday Gift so I can't really break the bank with her. Just something that'll be good enough to get the job done with a little bit of style. What I can't wait for is November when L4D 2 comes out, that will be awesome on Steam to play co-op style. I saw a minute and a half video clip of it from the recent electronics show. There's a daylight mission....guy's walking around with what looks like an MP5 with a silencer on it capping deadies left and right...awesome.

Jones


----------



## Zapper216 (Apr 3, 2009)

txaussie said:


> So what all Steam Group games is everyone playing? As I mentioned before, I've got L4D (like pretty much everyone else), there any others out there anyone is playing? Zapper, saw you mentioned Sven, how do you like it?


Sven's pretty fun, need more maps tho


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Im in, Cdx16 is my steam id.


----------

